# How do you all make your trailer bunks?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I have 2x10's under the Slipper, works fine.
Use true galvanized hardware or stainless instead of cadmium plated.
Monel staples to attach carpet to your bunks.
Melt/rub canning wax into the bunk carpeting, it'll keep moisture from rotting the material
and make for easy launching and retrieval as the wax cuts friction to a minimum.
Don't launch your trailer, that's the easiest method to increase it's lifespan.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a small trailer (13-16ft). Currently it has pressure treated 2x4's covered in regular carpet. I was considering replacing with that polymer (plastic) decking material. If it is too thin I would bond two together. I only need them to be about 36-40 inches long. Then I would carpet and wax as Brett mentioned.

What do you think about using the synthetic decking material?

Brett, where do you get canning wax??? :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gulfwax is sold in the canning section of the grocery store.
I found it at my local Winn-Dixie.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I've looked at the composite decking.  I don't know that it requires more supports, but I strongly suspect it does.  I knew a guy who used some type of composite boards for the bottoms of stock trailers after the factory wood floors started to rot.  It sounded great and isn't supposed to break down over time, however he had to double up the cross members.  Plain ole wood still maintains strength over more cycles than most other materials and it is easily the most cost effective material, but I keep looking and asking just in case there is some new material out there that doesn't rot.

Nate


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen aluminum jon boats riding on un-carpeted bunks made from plastic wood.
Don't see why it couldn't work for you....

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=579&source=hp&q=trailer+bunks+from+plastic+wood&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=905e9081899b75b1


----------

